# Bornholm / Kolberg



## caali (21. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

bin mitte März zu einer zweitägigen Angeltour vor Bornholm eingeladen. Leider findet man hier im Forum nur sehr wenig zu diesem Thema.

Unser Kutter ist die "Zenit".
Hat Jemand Erfahrungen, wenn es um den Kutter, die Besatzung und
die Angelmethoden geht?

Versprochen, ich werde berichten, aber bitte gebt mir ein par Tips.

Danke und Gruß
caali


----------



## Bruno 01 (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bornholm / Kolberg*

Hi
Da ich auch gerade Infos über Bornholm suche,kann ich Dir nur etwas belesenes sagen.
März ist absolute Lachs und Mefo Zeit wobei man hier wohl hauptsächlich das Trolling betreibt.
Der Dorsch laicht in den tiefen Becken vor Bornholm in den Sommermonaten.
Man sollte Pilker zwischen 150g und 300g benutzen.
Als Beifänger vom Kutter ist wohl nur ein Mak am Pilker erlaubt.
Schau mal in andere Foren,dort kann man ein wenig über Bornholm finden.


Bruno


----------



## funcarve (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bornholm / Kolberg*



Bruno 01 schrieb:


> Hi
> Da ich auch gerade Infos über Bornholm suche,kann ich Dir nur etwas belesenes sagen.
> März ist absolute Lachs und Mefo Zeit wobei man hier wohl hauptsächlich das Trolling betreibt.
> Der Dorsch laicht in den tiefen Becken vor Bornholm in den Sommermonaten.
> ...


kannst du die Annahme mit nur einem Mak am Pilker bstätigen? oder ne Quelle nennen? Wenn ich die Infos zu Bornholm richtig interpretiere, ist ein "Beifänger" EMPFEHLENSWERT!
Danke und Gruss


----------



## funcarve (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bornholm / Kolberg*



caali schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin mitte März zu einer zweitägigen Angeltour vor Bornholm eingeladen. Leider findet man hier im Forum nur sehr wenig zu diesem Thema.
> 
> ...



gib mal "Kutterangeln Bornholm" in die Suchmaske, da kommen einige Infos.
Wir sind im Juni mit der Quappe2 von Kolberg aus 3 Tage vor Ort.
Würde mich über Rückmeldung freuen.
Danke und Gruss
funcarve


----------



## Bornholm 2011 (8. April 2013)

*AW: Bornholm / Kolberg*

Hallo Funcarve,
die Geschichte mit dem einen Gummimack stimmt definitiv nicht. ich wohne auf Bornholm seit zwei jahren, und die meisten fischen mehrere beifänger. der grund das wir (freunde und familie) das nicht tun ist, dass es einfach zuviel dorsch um Bornholm gibt und man sonst nach einer tour fürs nächste halbe jahr nicht ans angeln denken müsste. darum fischen wir nur einen einzelnen pilker.

viele grüsse

Daniel


----------



## funcarve (8. April 2013)

*AW: Bornholm / Kolberg*



Bornholm 2011 schrieb:


> Hallo Funcarve,
> die Geschichte mit dem einen Gummimack stimmt definitiv nicht. ich wohne auf Bornholm seit zwei jahren, und die meisten fischen mehrere beifänger. der grund das wir (freunde und familie) das nicht tun ist, dass es einfach zuviel dorsch um Bornholm gibt und man sonst nach einer tour fürs nächste halbe jahr nicht ans angeln denken müsste. darum fischen wir nur einen einzelnen pilker.
> 
> viele grüsse
> ...



@ Bornholm,
danke für den Tip. Stimmt es, das die Dorsche um Bornholm im Juni laichen? Unser Trip geht Mitte Juni zu euch. Leider haben wir diese Tatsache bei unserer Planung nicht bedacht, müssen jetzt aber damit leben.
Für weitere Infos bin ich jeder Zeit offen.
Danke und Gruss nach Bornholm,
funcarve


----------



## Charliechicken (11. April 2013)

*AW: Bornholm / Kolberg*

Ist schon jemand von Bornholm zurück ? Wir können ja hier nacheinander berichten . |bla: Ich bin dann ab 8. Mai dran, ne....  Was sagen die Bornholmer ? 

Grüße Charlie


----------



## caali (11. April 2013)

*AW: Bornholm / Kolberg*

Hallo,

ich hatte versprochen von meinem Trip Kolberg / Bornholm zu berichten.

Das habe ich hier getan:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3854802&postcount=75

Einige haben's auch schon gefunden 

Gruß
caali |wavey:


----------



## Bornholm 2011 (11. April 2013)

*AW: Bornholm / Kolberg*

Hallo Funcarve,
ja, das mit dem laichen stimmt, aber man schenkt dem hier nich solch eine grosse bedeutung ,wie das in deutschland der fall  ist. also keiner wird dich hier verurteilen ;-)
mein ganz specieller tip ist hier der eisele power select in rot gelb (für alle nutzer,: Nein ich arbeite nicht mit und für das unternehmen). Damit bin ich bei jeder fahrt super gefahren. und komischer weise war es immer die gleiche farbe, die ging. von wo aus fahrt ihr? fahrt ihr aus nexø mit der neuen fortuna, oder aus hasle?

viele grüsse 

Daniel


----------



## Bornholm 2011 (11. April 2013)

*AW: Bornholm / Kolberg*

Hallo Caali,
man das mit der reise tut mir leid. wir hatten bis jetzt echt oft viel wind....
also ganz ehrlich... seit dem ich hier auf Bornholm wohne sind wir nie als schneider im hafen angekommen..... evtl hätte man die fahrt aber auch bei 11 meterndie sek. absagen sollen. aber naja, die kapitäne mussen auch leben, und wenn ihr sonst spass hattet 
aber die whl Bornhol war sicher lich richtig von dir. das fischereiministerium hat im januar bekannt gegeben, dass es um bornholm die mit abstand grösste dorsch population geben würde und dass der stand wie vor dreissig jahren wäre.... mei gefühl ist, dass sie recht haben...

viele grüsse

daniel


----------



## Charliechicken (12. April 2013)

*AW: Bornholm / Kolberg*

Hallo Daniel, das klingt ja wie ein Violinenkonzert :m Ja, mit dieser Farbkombi hab ich auch Freundschaft geschlossen, obwohl ich die Firma nicht mal weis, aber rot/gelb und schöööööön schlank ! 

Schöne Grüße nach Nexö ! ( sollten wir Nexö anlaufen geb ich einen aus ) :#2:

Charlie


----------



## funcarve (12. April 2013)

*AW: Bornholm / Kolberg*



Bornholm 2011 schrieb:


> Hallo Funcarve,
> ja, das mit dem laichen stimmt, aber man schenkt dem hier nich solch eine grosse bedeutung ,wie das in deutschland der fall  ist. also keiner wird dich hier verurteilen ;-)
> mein ganz specieller tip ist hier der eisele power select in rot gelb (für alle nutzer,: Nein ich arbeite nicht mit und für das unternehmen). Damit bin ich bei jeder fahrt super gefahren. und komischer weise war es immer die gleiche farbe, die ging. von wo aus fahrt ihr? fahrt ihr aus nexø mit der neuen fortuna, oder aus hasle?
> 
> ...



Moin Bornholm,
danke für deine Ausführung. Der Eisele hat es preislich aber in sich, ...meine Herren.
Wir fahren von Kolberg mit der Quappe 2 und werden in einem der Häfen von Bornholm nächtigen. Wir sind vom 14.06.-16.06. vor Ort.
Vielleicht sieht man sich?
Danke und Gruss
funcarve


----------



## funcarve (12. April 2013)

*AW: Bornholm / Kolberg*

@Bornholm,
meinst du Diesen?


----------



## Bornholm 2011 (12. April 2013)

*AW: Bornholm / Kolberg*

Ja genau! das ist meine "wunderwaffe". 
ich wohne in Klemensker (leider nicht in Nexø), aber wenn Ihr da seid, schreib doch mal.....

viele Grüsse

daniel


----------



## funcarve (12. April 2013)

*AW: Bornholm / Kolberg*



Bornholm 2011 schrieb:


> Ja genau! das ist meine "wunderwaffe".
> ich wohne in Klemensker (leider nicht in Nexø), aber wenn Ihr da seid, schreib doch mal.....
> 
> viele Grüsse
> ...


hab gerade 2 Stk. in 95g geordert,.....sollte ich auch noch welche in 135g besorgen?
Danke und Gruss
funcarve


----------



## Bornholm 2011 (12. April 2013)

*AW: Bornholm / Kolberg*

Hi Charlie,
das hört sich gut an! melde dich doch dann mal Kurz. Denke Ihr werdet nach Hasle fahren (wie die meisten kutter). ist eh näher für mich ( wohne in Klemsker).

viele grüsse

daniel


----------



## Bornholm 2011 (12. April 2013)

*AW: Bornholm / Kolberg*

hi funcarve,
ja, das würde ich zur sicherheit. aber die 95er reichen normalerweise (ich fische sie zu 90%) aus. Nur falls doch etwas mehr wind ist oder ihr tiefer fahrt....

viele grüsse

daniel


----------



## funcarve (12. April 2013)

*AW: Bornholm / Kolberg*



Bornholm 2011 schrieb:


> hi funcarve,
> ja, das würde ich zur sicherheit. aber die 95er reichen normalerweise (ich fische sie zu 90%) aus. Nur falls doch etwas mehr wind ist oder ihr tiefer fahrt....
> 
> viele grüsse
> ...



ok, mach ich
danke und gruss
Oliver (funcarve)


----------



## wolf1935 (21. April 2013)

*AW: Bornholm / Kolberg*

Hallo, 
wie sind eure Erfahrungen über die Dorschgrößen? Ist es im Frühjahr besser oder im Sommer?


----------



## Charliechicken (24. April 2013)

*AW: Bornholm / Kolberg*

Jo, das ist ne Frage für Daniel . Ich kann nur vom Mai berichten, da waren die Dorsche meist ca. 45 - 60 cm. Aber ein Bauer fand immer eine DICKE Kartoffel, war ich nie ......:c

Gruß Charlie


----------



## Charliechicken (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bornholm / Kolberg*

Zufrieden zurück !  Ich möchte Euch kurz meine Eindrücke schildern: Wetter war sehr ruhig, kein Regen, leichter Sonnenbrand ! Haben komplette Inselrundfahrt gemacht, also Kolberg, Hasle, Nexö und zurück, hatte also Kreuzfahrtcharakter :vik:. ( sorry Daniel , konnte mich nicht rechtzeitig anmelden ) Gefangen haben wir auch ganz gut, jeder so ca. 30 - 40 Dorsche, leider keine Klopper dabei, so dass der Pokal dieses Jahr für einen 62 er weg ging, natürlich auch das Preisgeld von 1 Million :m. Alle Dorsche waren zwischen 45 - 60 cm, gefangen auf alles , woran man glaubt, meist 100 g Bonbonfarbe. Als Beifang gab es nur 2 Heringe, ist aber auch keiner wirklich drauf gegangen.

Fragen ? , dann raus damit,

Gruß Charlie |wavey:


----------



## funcarve (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bornholm / Kolberg*

@Charlie,
hört sich doch gut an. Besser viel "Klein" als keinen "Gross".
Und das Wetter scheint Euch ja auch hold gewesen zu sein.
Das macht Mut für uns. 
Leider droht unser Tourn vom 15.06. (14.06. Einloggen) bis 17.06. mit der Quappe2 zu platzen, da wir erst zu sechst sind (noch 12 freie Plätze) und der Kutter erst ab 12 Personen raus fährt.
Das wär echt Sch........, da ich mich schon n`halbes Jahr drauf freue. Na mal sehen, vielleicht finden sich ja noch min. 6 Leute.
Wer also das hier liest und vom 14.06. (Abends) bis 17.06. nix vor hat, und vielleicht auch 30-40 Dorsche fangen will sollte sich auf diese Seite begeben:
http://www.fisherman-angelreisen.de/fanggarantie/news/angelkutter_polen_kolberg.htm
Hier könnt Ihr alle Infos zu dem Tourn bekommen und selbstverständlich auch buchen.
Und wenn nicht Charlie, musst du mit 5 weiteren Jungs mitkommen.
Danke und Gruss
funcarve


----------



## Roger Rabbit (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bornholm / Kolberg*

Hallo an alle,

Fahren vom 09.06 -15.06 mit der James Cook ab Kolberg.
Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit Kutter und Besatzung ?
In der Werbung wird Filetierservice angeboten. Weis hier einer wieviel man pro Dorsch dafür "berappen" muss ?
Ansonsten sind wir Gummifisch - Fetischisten und hoffen das das auch vor Bornholm Erfolg verspricht.

Gruß an alle und weiterhin viel Petri Heil |wavey:


----------



## Charliechicken (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bornholm / Kolberg*

Hallo Jungs, also Funcarve, ich frag meine Gute, muß aber erst meinen alten Mopedhelm suchen ( wg. Bratpfanne )  Bei uns ist das so, der Kutter kostet ca. 3100.- € und ich muß halt bestmöglich besetzen. So kommen wir auf 255.- € pP. und das klappt immer gut. Naja, nur 6 Mann wird halt eng...... #d

James Cook , alter Schwede , wenn ich im Garten auf Öl stosse buch ich den auch |supergri Zwar noch nicht selbst gebucht , aber in Hasle Nachbar von uns. Wohl das edelste Teil von allen , natürlich meine Meinung. Schlachten ist kostenlos, Filetierservice kostet bei uns 0,50 pro Fisch , sehr ordentlich gemacht. 

Bis bald, Charlie


----------



## funcarve (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bornholm / Kolberg*

@charlie,
mit welchem fahrt Ihr immer? Wir zahlen auch 254,-€ p.P., aber Er fährt halt erst ab 12 P. raus.
Gruss funcarve


----------



## Charliechicken (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bornholm / Kolberg*

mit dem ......... s.u., haben aber mittlerweile schon 3 getestet. Aber die SOLON ist unser Liebling :k. 

Charlie, allein im Büro ....


----------



## Roger Rabbit (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bornholm / Kolberg*

James Cook , alter Schwede , wenn ich im Garten auf Öl stosse buch ich den auch |supergri Zwar noch nicht selbst gebucht , aber in Hasle Nachbar von uns. Wohl das edelste Teil von allen , natürlich meine Meinung. Schlachten ist kostenlos, Filetierservice kostet bei uns 0,50 pro Fisch , sehr ordentlich gemacht. 

Schönen Dank für deine Antwort. Ich glaube aber, das man im Garten nicht unbedingt Öl finden muss. Zahlen pro Tag auch nur ca. 80,- € je Person.
Sprechen die Besatzungsmitglieder auf den polnischen Kuttern eigentlich Deutsch, oder muss man sich mit Händen und Füßen verständlich machen ?
Lt. unseren Informationen soll es dieses Frühjahr relativ mau mit den Dorschen vor Bornholm gewesen sein ? Soll aber jetzt mit jedem Tag besser werden.
Werde hier nach unserer Reise einmal kurz Bericht erstatten.

Gruß und viel Petri Heil an alle #h


----------



## Charliechicken (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bornholm / Kolberg*

Hai Rabbit, die Besatzung spricht fliesend polnisch :vik:. Wir haben noch keine erlebt, die auch nur etwas deutsch kann. Aber mit Händen und Füßen klappt alles ! Dein Preis ist bei wie vielen Personen oder Vollcharter ? Klingt ja gut. #6 Und Dorsche gibts wieder genug . #h

Gruß Charlie


----------



## funcarve (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bornholm / Kolberg 15.06.-17.06.2013*



funcarve schrieb:


> @Charlie,
> hört sich doch gut an. Besser viel "Klein" als keinen "Gross".
> Und das Wetter scheint Euch ja auch hold gewesen zu sein.
> Das macht Mut für uns.
> ...



*Aufruf für die Bornholm Tour 15.06.-17.06.2013*
muss meinen Aufruf noch einmal hoch holen, da immer noch mind. 6 Personen fehlen, damit die Tour stattfinden kann. Freie Plätze sind noch 12 verfügbar, also auch für größere Gruppen noch interessant. Und der Preis von *254,-€ p.P.* ist ja auch nicht zu verachten #6
*Los Jungs, geht in Euch. Ich geb auch auf dem Kahn einen aus, wenn die Tour statt findet* #g
Danke und Gruss
funcarve


----------



## Roger Rabbit (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bornholm / Kolberg*



Charliechicken schrieb:


> Hai Rabbit, die Besatzung spricht fliesend polnisch :vik:. Wir haben noch keine erlebt, die auch nur etwas deutsch kann. Aber mit Händen und Füßen klappt alles ! Dein Preis ist bei wie vielen Personen oder Vollcharter ? Klingt ja gut. #6 Und Dorsche gibts wieder genug . #h
> 
> Gruß Charlie


 
Hallo Charliechicken,

Preis ist Vollcharter für ca. 5 1/2 Angeltage bei 12 Personen ( Abfahrt ab Kolberg am 09.06. gegen Mitternacht - Ankunft in Kolberg wieder am 15.06. gegen 18:00 Uhr ). 
Hoffen auch das reichlich Dorsche da sind und das Wetter mitspielt. Hoffentlich lassen die Dorsche sich auch mit Gummifischen überlisten. Werden nämlich so gut wie keine Pilker mitnehmen.

Gruß aus dem unterkühlten und verregneten Ostwestfalen


----------



## Charliechicken (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bornholm / Kolberg*

Ja, ist auch die einzige nicht zu beeinflussende Frage, Wetter gut oder nicht ? |uhoh: Was zur Zeit abgeht ist ja auch völlig gaga. Und das Frühjahr hat auch nichts gebracht, siehe Bericht der Zenit , schlimm schlimm. Aber es geht auch anders, aber nur für brave Jungs ......:m Noch ein Tip, nehmt genug Getränke mit ( Kommission ) oder auch eigene, meckert auch keiner, wir haben uns 4 Jahre lang immer vertan, keiner kanns sich hinterher erklären ...... 

Gruß Charlie


----------



## Stachelflosse (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bornholm / Kolberg*

Hi zusammen,

wenn jemand Erfahrung mir der Quappe 2 hat, kann mir da jemand sagen, ob bei den Mehrtagestouren das Bettzeug selbst mitgebracht werden muss? Ich habe versucht das mir dem Eigner zu klären, jedoch war das nicht wirklich von Erfolg gekrönt#d.


----------



## Roger Rabbit (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bornholm / Kolberg*

Nicht mal mehr eine Woche  bis zu unserer Angelwoche rund um Bornholm. Wetter sieht aus heutiger Sicht erst mal ganz passabel aus. Hat jemand vielleicht Informationen, wie es zur Zeit gerade läuft ?
Ich hoffe, das es wegen des kalten Frühjahres noch einige Zeit dauert, bis die Dorsche dort laichen.

Gruß an alle #h


----------



## Lockenfrosch (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bornholm / Kolberg*

Wir sind von Bornholm zurück, eine Woche ging ziemlich schnell rum. Wetter war gut, nur ein Ausfalltag durch zuviel Wind. Unser Boot war super, der 30 ps-Motor sehr sparsam, aber flott. Die Fänge dagegen eher dürftig. Die Dorsche waren zwar zahlreich, aber 90% unter Mindestmaß. Es langte dann mit zwei Personen für eine Styroporbox voll Filet. Wir hatten ein Haus in Nexö und sind auch von dort rausgefahren, alle Tiefen von 10 bis 80 m Tiefe wurden beangelt. Beste Ergebnisse waren bei 15 - 35 Metern zu erzielen. Auch die ANgler, die mit den Kuttern aus Kolberg vor Ort waren, konnten keine grossen Dorsche verhaften. Selbst die Fischer klagen über die fehlenden Grossdorsche, es werden hauptsächlich Dorsche von ca. 40 - 45 cm angelandet. Nexö selber hat mich ziemlich enttäuscht. Viele leerstehende Läden, bei Ostwind permanenter Gestank der Kläranlage und nicht mal eine gescheite Wetterstation im Hafen. Wenn überhaupt noch mal Bornholm, dann wohl eher Südküste oder Westküste.

http://*ih.us/scaled/thumb/842/020620131411.jpg
http://*ih.us/scaled/thumb/59/020620131381.jpg


----------



## Charliechicken (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bornholm / Kolberg*

Hai LF, wenigstens gutes Wetter gehabt. #6 Hat Euch jemand erklärt, warum nur kleine Dorsche da sind ? Bei uns war es ja genau so, Menge ganz gut , aber Größe ? :c Deshalb fahren wir nächstes Jahr ans Riff ! :q

Gruß Charlie


----------



## funcarve (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bornholm / Kolberg*



Charliechicken schrieb:


> mit dem ......... s.u., haben aber mittlerweile schon 3 getestet. Aber die SOLON ist unser Liebling :k.
> 
> Charlie, allein im Büro ....



Moin Charli,
haben jetzt umgebucht und fahren 2 Tage mit der "Solon", da ja die "Quappe2" bzw. der Veranstalter nicht in der Lage war, eine Tour voll zu machen. 
Ist ja dein Favorit, ...gibt es Wichtiges, was ich wissen sollte?
Fahren am 15.06., 23.30/24.00 von Kolberg los.
Sind die Fänge jetzt schon besser geworden? Was bis jetzt geschrieben wurde, hört sich ja nicht berauschend an!
Danke und Gruss
funcarve


----------



## Charliechicken (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bornholm / Kolberg*

Nö, die SOLON ist prima ! #6 Du wirst Dich wundern, wieviele Bockwurstsorten es gibt ....:vik: Aber sonst alles sauber, freundliche Crew, viel Platz zum angeln, jede Menge Sitzmöglichkeiten usw. Nur leider keine großen Dorsche was man so hört, aber Masse. Und bei der Crew siehst Du auch das Mindestmaß: 0 ! Alles was zappelt geht mit , wenn wir unsere 40 er zurück gesetzt haben, hatten die Tränen in den Augen .... :c Gute Reise wünscht Euch

Charlie


----------



## funcarve (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bornholm / Kolberg*



Charliechicken schrieb:


> Nö, die SOLON ist prima ! #6 Du wirst Dich wundern, wieviele Bockwurstsorten es gibt ....:vik: Aber sonst alles sauber, freundliche Crew, viel Platz zum angeln, jede Menge Sitzmöglichkeiten usw. Nur leider keine großen Dorsche was man so hört, aber Masse. Und bei der Crew siehst Du auch das Mindestmaß: 0 ! Alles was zappelt geht mit , wenn wir unsere 40 er zurück gesetzt haben, hatten die Tränen in den Augen .... :c Gute Reise wünscht Euch
> 
> Charlie


alles klar, danke dir.
werde dann berichten.
Gruss funcarve


----------



## Lockenfrosch (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bornholm / Kolberg*

Und, wie wars vor Bornholm?


----------



## funcarve (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bornholm / Kolberg*

Bornholm auf der "Solon" ist Wetter bedingt abgesagt worden. Meine Wetterinformationen (See. Wind) sahen aber gut aus, egal.
Unsere ganze Tour stand von Anfang an unter einem schlechten Stern (siehe Bericht Veranstalter "Fangagarantie"). Für mich ist Bornholm dieses Jahr abgehakt.
Dafür war ich in Warnemünde (Urlaub mit Frau) und war einen Tag mit der "Roten Flotte" draußen. 
Ergebnis kann sich entgegen vieler Berichte sehen lassen:
15 Dorsche maßig, davon der Größte 90cm. Die "Untermäßigen hab ich nicht gezählt.
Käpt`n und Bootsmann top. Wetter traumhaft, Herz was willst du mehr?
Jetzt ist warten auf den September angesagt, da geht`s nach Norge.
Allen ein schönes WE,
Gruss funcarve


----------



## Charliechicken (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bornholm / Kolberg*

Hallo Funcarve, das ging ja wirklich total schief #d. Zum Glück hast Du eine tolle Fahrt in Warnemünde gemacht , entschädigt doch etwas, auch wenn die lange Vorfreude kaum aufzuwiegen geht. :g Wir sind ja auch lange Zeit von Warnemünde aus gefahren, aber der Fisch wurde immer weniger , dafür der Eigner immer bekloppter und der Service , naja , vergessen . (Kahn ist mittlerweile untergegangen)  Ich freue mich immer, wenn Fahrten erfolgreich waren , meine damit nicht unbedingt den Fang, sondern das sich Mühe gegeben wird, den Gästen für Ihr Geld was zu bieten. :m Für das Wetter kann ja keiner was. 

In Polska waren wir immer zufrieden, trotzdem habe ich 2014 in Dänemark gechartert, Männer brauchen Abenteuer ......

Grüße Charlie


----------



## Greenhorn (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bornholm / Kolberg*

Hallo Zusammen,
wir sind im Juli mit dem Boot auf Bornholm. Das soll ja etwas anders sein als in der westlichen Ostsee. 
Habt Ihr vielleicht ein paar Hinweise, welche Fische man im Sommer wo und in welcher Tiefe suchen soll? 
Stimmt es eigentlich, dass das für Dorsch Laichzeit ist?
Vielen Dank,
Greenhorn


----------



## Charliechicken (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bornholm / Kolberg*

Hallo, ich denke zum einen tiefer als in der westlichen Ostsee, süd-west ca. 40 - 50 m und ost auch schon mal 100 m. Dafür braucht man manchmal 150 - 200 g. Aber generell Zielfisch Dorsch mit normalem Ostsee - Gerät. Ich hab auch gehört das die 2 x laichen , wir hatten aber nur schlappe Brüder zwischen 45 - 55 cm, zwar viele, aber dieses Jahr im Mai keine Großen .#h

Gruß Charlie


----------



## Lockenfrosch (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bornholm / Kolberg*

Im Juni hatten die bei uns noch den Bauch voll Laich, aber wie bei Charlie waren die Größen bescheiden, die einzigen halbwegs guten hatten wir an dem Tag, als die Fischer die Netze mal abbauten. Fängige Tiefen waren zwischen 25 und 35 Meter, tiefer tat sich null, flacher nur Kinderstube. Gummi ging schlechter als Pilker, und viel Bewegung war schlechter als leicht hinterher zupfen.


----------



## Greenhorn (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bornholm / Kolberg*

Vielen Dank für die Hinweise, auch wenn es nicht so erbaulich ist. Mein Kumpel war letzten Sommer da und der hatte zwar von der Menge ganz gut gefangen aber die Größe war auch nicht doll.


----------



## Bornholm 2011 (12. August 2013)

*AW: Bornholm / Kolberg*

Hallo Zusammen, 
war doch nun auch mal wieder raus. Es ist tatsächlich so, dass die gösse der Tierchen im Moment zu wünschen übrig lässt. war am Samstag raus für etwa zweieinhalb stunden und ich hatte am Ende knapp fünf kilo Filet. also der Fisch ist schon da, aber leider meist nur mit massen zwischen 35 und 45cm. Die grösseren sind eher selten. Auch wir haben uns in tiefen zwischen 22 und 30m herum getrieben. Gummis liefen bei unserem turn echt super (habe dieses mal meinen geliebten powerselect von eisele eingepackt gelassen   )
hoffentlich schaffe ich es nun mal wieder öfter auf die jagt zu gehen #a
viele grüsse

daniel


----------



## Charliechicken (21. August 2013)

*AW: Bornholm / Kolberg*

Daniel, dafür wünsche ich Dir ein dickes Petri Heil !!! #h Man hört ja wenig von Bornholm, halt uns doch gelegentlich auf dem Laufenden ..... 

Grüße aus Sachsen, Charlie


----------



## streganzsee5a (28. November 2013)

*AW: Bornholm / Kolberg*

Moinsen, nun scheint 2013 ja abgehakt zu sein. Na egal, habe heute meine Reisebestätigung für Mai 2014 bekommen. Geht dann von Kolberg ( Polen ) auch 3 Tage nach Bornholm. Bis jetzt konnten mich Eure Beiträge fangtechnisch ja nicht wirklich begeistern, schade :-(
Aber wir haben vorgesorgt, für den Kutter polnisch und für die Dorsche bornholmisch gelernt 
Möchte hiermit dann auch den Reigen für 2014 eröffnen.
Würde mich freuen von anderen PROFIS zu hören


----------



## Charliechicken (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Bornholm / Kolberg*

Heu, dann muß ich mich ja melden , 5 a :vik:. Nee im Ernst, wünsche Euch viel Glück und größere Dorsche als wir 2013 hatten, das es besser geht haben wir die Jahre davor aber gesehen. #6 Sonst hört man von den Genossen in Pl sehr wenig, was is da los ? Berichte dann mal.

Gruß Charlie

2014 Hirtshals, 2015 Skjerstadfjord


----------

